# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  ёпсон с62,T040

## Rig7nvfxe4507bt

купил седня новый картидж ,поставил,чета не печатает,похоже засралса,давно не пользовалса принтером,ну да ладно,прогнал пару раз чистку головок, и печать пробника,черный так не разу не напечаталса,другие цвета нормано ,а терь показывает будто картридж пустой!! че делатьИ

----------


## Никой

Купить новый катридж или купить программатор и чернила.

----------


## Rig7nvfxe4507bt

дык ёпть.. я и купил новый картридж!!! а толку тоИ

----------


## JailerT

Знаю что вопрос был задан год назад, но все равно отвечу.
Из-за долгого простаивания принтера без работы краска в дюзах застыла.
Оригинальный картридж не поможет. Необходима либо прочистка дюз, либо смена печатающей головки принтера.

_Добавлено через 8 минут 59 секунд_
Два вида прочистки (описывать не буду, влом  ): 
1.http://www.struinik.com/item73/
2.http://www.struinik.com/item74/

----------

